# The New and Improved Split Frames Mark 3



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

After much wailing and gnashing of teeth, I have finally got enough kinks ironed out of this design that I'm willing to throw them out here and see if they stick.

After the frame hit fractures I had with the Mark 1 design, I abandoned the idea of a single material, angled fork, and went moved to a full laminate design. The Mark 2 is a limited production model because it can only be made from boards that have a natural knot of the correct size in the right place, and those are not easy to find. John (Bane of Small Game) has one, and I've sold a couple more as bespoke frames, but I do not plan to build that design on speculation.

The Mark 3 is for now my favorite board cut frame, and I'll probably keep making them till something I like better comes along. The process starts out with a single board at least 5x8x3/4. It is split lengthwise into two 2x8 pieces, then those are resawn into two 2x8x3/8 slabs each. These are flipped inside out to bookmatch the grain, and then tapered on the tablesaw to provide the v shaped outer frame. This is then glued up to a inner core with the grain angled to reinforce the forks through their full length. The frame is cut from the resulting 5 piece laminate, and two more pieces are glued on to reinforce the joint down the centerline of the handle and provide some additional thickness. The frames are then shaped freehand to final dimensions. I do not use any templates, forms or standard designs. Each frame is unique and will not be exactly reproduced. Every frame is static tested for tensile strength at final shape, and then finished. My personal favorite finish is simply multiple coats of watco danish oil and floor wax, buffed to a high shine with tripoli then white rouge. Polyurethane or cyanoacrylate finishes can be applied and polished as well. 

Anyway, here's a few process pics and the first few finished pieces that survived QC. Suggestions, questions, observations and critiques are welcomed. 

The first is black cherry over black walnut with Australian SheOak and ziricote tips , the second is birdseye maple over black walnut with cocobolo, and the third is again black cherry over black walnut with zebrawood . The last two were shaped close to identical as a set,, one ttf and one ott. 
_
_
_
_


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Those are great!! Very inventive and beautiful shapes


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Super nice. You have taken the split handle design to another level.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

lookin good!! and i like the split frame idea, it gives you the chance to use a narrow board instead of trying to find a 4 or six inch wide piece. a quick question, what glue are you using?


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

wombat said:


> lookin good!! and i like the split frame idea, it gives you the chance to use a narrow board instead of trying to find a 4 or six inch wide piece. a quick question, what glue are you using?


For wood to wood, I use titebond 2. for anything else either medium or thick CA, Gorilla polyurethane glue, or EZ-bond 30 min epoxy, depending on what it is I'm gluing.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, fantastic, I like it J


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Those are really nice!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Great workmanship ........ beautiful frames. Really enjoyed the pictures of the work in progress. Gives the viewer and appreciation for the work involved, especially since most of us are just not at that level of craftsmanship.

Al


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful work.
Martin


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

A total WOW product !


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Very impressive. It gave me some great ideas for my future frame.
I just need to get the right wood.
Not so easy here.
I must give credit to wombat, who mentioned this link in his post. 'My first split frame'
Thanks to both of you for sharing.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, that first one looks familiar







. Still a nice shooter to this day...

Thanks again

LGD


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Great eye candy. Wood, frame, finish, well, they are beautiful. If you would, please explain the 3rd one's band attachment, the through the fork model. And thanks for sharing. g


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Superb!!! Love the design and lumber


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Those are really nice, thanks for letting us in on the step, by step.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

tnflipper52 said:


> Great eye candy. Wood, frame, finish, well, they are beautiful. If you would, please explain the 3rd one's band attachment, the through the fork model. And thanks for sharing. g


that's the basic single slot ttf setup, sometimes called a "matchstick" attachment. I use a small square strip of leather rather than a matchstick. but the band is just folded over the leather, then stretched and fed down into the slot with the end on the inside, sticking out toward the target. the bands are drawn around the outside of the forks, so it's actually shot with the side shown facing the shooter.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

those are absolutely wonderful jskeen, good freakin' job man! i mean seriously good freakin job on those!!







i want.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I had lost this post. I like very much the creativity and the craftmanship as well as the selection of woods you've done. An excellent work.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Those are gorgeous.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Well done! You should be very proud of that design. It is beautiful.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

very impressive James, those glue lines look SUPER tight. Impressive


----------

